# rv expert



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

Rod and GTS and all you other experts here ck this site out http://rv.justanswer.com/?r=gacar&JCRN=RV+Mechanics&JCD=20080905B&gclid=CPHw2Oyv0ZUCFQhJagodMW8FiQand you guys are giving all this advice free. Tex might have to clear all the extras out of the web address to make it work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

RE: rv expert

DAMN ,, Nash u hit the nail on the head ,, rv repairs online ,, and don't have to go on sight ,, and don't get muddy or blacktank smelly ,, and to think at 9 to 10 bucks a ???? ,, i could do this form the beach ,, and if the laptop was water proof ,, even log on while surfing ,, u'r the man NASH ,, now i know my calling    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: rv expert

let's see Rod, you have made 1698 post giving advice.  Now at say 10 bucks a pst that come to 16,980 dollars well guess a lot of our post are BS so maybe couldn't charge as much for them :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: rv expert

a post is a post right??? not like MR Ed ,, a horse is a horse ,, but u'r right ,, i think i'll sighn up for that sight ,, but i bet there is a huge setup fee that will take about 4yrs to pay off ,, and prolly need all credentails to set it up ,, maybe ,, Ken can do this also with warranty work ,, HMMMMMMMM ,, maybe     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Bet that's where tex is tonight   done stealing our plan :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: rv expert

yep ,, and u was the one that posted it ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown: 

JK with u ,, an i hope u know that      
Heck with all of Tex's oil well money ,, he prolly started the sight ,, to make up for all the low income he is geting now ,, from dropping prices of oil  :evil:  :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## ironart (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Chelse,  I'll bet he is getting ready for IKE.....It's headed for his back yard......


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Your probably correct Paul and our thoughts and prayers or with all the folks in Ikes path.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: rv expert

I did notice on the "RV Expert" site that there is a position available for a "Horse Rear End Expert" for which a couple of you will certainly qualify for!  :clown: 

Now we know why Rod is broke!  He's been getting too much advice!  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: rv expert

but ,, tex u gave me the job on there    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Now Tex you know all you Texans can qulafy for that position :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: rv expert

gotta go.  will be thinking of all ya'll.  hope everthing turns out ok with Ike.


----------



## lisa@justanswer.com (Sep 11, 2008)

RE: rv expert

Hi there - I just saw that some of you were enquiring about JustAnswer.  I'm the Recruiter at JustAnswer and wanted to let all of you know that there is NO set up fee.  We are, quite simply, a paid question and answer website.  Customers sign on and ask a question and one of our Experts answers the question!  Once the customer accepts the answer, the Expert is paid.  All Experts are paid through Paypal on the first business day of every month.

Please let me know if you're interested or have any further questions.

Lisa
Lisa@justanswer.com


----------



## buftflair (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: rv expert

My wife and friendds say that I am a sexual intellectual, does that count as any kind of expert?


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: rv expert

my wife said I was sharpe as a tack, so do I get any POINTS  for that? :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Now why would anyone doubt the validity of this web site? After all, they only have experts in 70 different fields and everything from Australian Law to Large Animal Health! 

I sure wish that I had seen this yesterday! Do you know what we just paid to have a doctor work on Pam's arthritic thumb when we could have had them tell us what to do ourselves? That damned surgeon is expensive and cost us a lot more than any $9.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: rv expert



Steve, are you sure she didn't use the word "ineffectual" ?  :clown: 




> buftflair - 9/11/2008  2:41 PM  My wife and friendds say that I am a sexual intellectual, does that count as any kind of expert?


----------



## buftflair (Sep 11, 2008)

RE: rv expert


Could be, I'm southern so I listen slow you know! If that's the case then I could get me some of that cialis, but we only got one bathtub and on that commercial they always wind up in two seperate bathtubs. And I thought that stuff was for something else other than taking baths!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: rv expert

they want to imply that you have to be cleaned before, :laugh: or that you are messy and needs to be cleaned afterward :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## buftflair (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Hollis,
 I'm so glad that you explained that to me, I've been wanting to try it but we don't have room in the RV for an extra tub. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: rv expert

glad I could help


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

RE: rv expert

here we go agian ,, pay for u'r add ,, enough said ,, oops forgot OH BOY  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
did all of u miss the post on this ,, or am i going insane and only reading ad post ,, come on u all musta seen it ,, didn't ya ?????    :shy:  :shy:  :shy:  :shy:  :sleepy:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: rv expert

What post Rod?  Are you working to hard :laugh: Remember now if you accept any of the answers here you gotta pay :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Huh.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Where you been DL.  Don't tell me you are not keeping up with all our post now :laugh:  Cut down on those diesel fumes   :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Chelse, been on the move.  We are inland in the forest/mountains of Oregon.  Going to be hot.  We have been enjoying 65 degree weather and now it's going to be close to 90.


----------



## utmtman (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Hey DL we got started your way when we were in Oregon but only got as far as florence before we got side tracked.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Sorry we missed you Lee.  We left the Oregon Coast yesterday and are over by Klamath Falls, OR.


----------



## Pillaz (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: rv expert

Hey tex, and Carol and the rest of you in Texas. Stay safe. Hope ya'll dont get any damage from Ike. You can always come up north.
Oh, and the Dw says I'm a smart ass. so apparently I am a proctologist.
 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## buftflair (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: rv expert

I knew it, everyone on this forum has SOME area of expertise, and some of us are specialist. All kiding aside, our thoughts and prayers are certainly with all of our friends in Texas today.


----------

